# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My humble tanks



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Planted Tank Folders

[July 03] -----------------------------------------------------------------------------







3ft @ home








1.5ft Alpha @ Office








1.5ft Bravo @ Office









Shrimp tank Alpha @ office

[This message was edited by lorba on Tue July 29 2003 at 10:54 PM.]


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Planted Tank Folders

[July 03] -----------------------------------------------------------------------------







3ft @ home








1.5ft Alpha @ Office








1.5ft Bravo @ Office









Shrimp tank Alpha @ office

[This message was edited by lorba on Tue July 29 2003 at 10:54 PM.]


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

lorba,

Excellent work. Home tank looks very healthy and nicely aquascape.

Are you going to enter our contest ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

great tanks, what volume is the 3'?
looks like you have 30 some cardinals in there!


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

Lorba,

There is nothing wrong with the tanks or the photography that my rookie eye can see. I really like the 3 foot tank.


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

thanks guys for all the comments.









Dr Jay, I do hope to enter the competition. Will get the tank ready for some serious photo taking and send them in.

ekim, its about 45USG, 172l. yups, good guess, should be about 30-40.

The 3ft front pane is curved, i guess that's why it appears to have lesser depth when taken.

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Dr Jay, I do hope to enter the competition. Will get the tank ready for some serious photo taking and send them in.


Glad you will. Closing day is May 1st so get your camera ready.

Here is detail information.
Contest

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Lorba,
welcome to the forums. Glad to hav eyou here.

I love the home tank. It is awesome and you should enter it. If for no other reason, then just to put it out there for everyone to see. It is a really gorgeous tank.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi James, thanks for the flattering comment







I like yours better.

The office tank look awkful? Had great difficulties taking a good picture of it with all the lights and reflection around. Anyway, too busy to maintain all the stems plants, so I am gonna change it to a crypts tank!









Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi all, updates on my some of my rescaped tanks. Please feel free to throw your spanners at me!









Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm still loving that 3ft tank!
Good job!

Wish I could find some of that Crypto. balansae? around me!


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

thanks







but i think its lack of focus, what do u think?

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Kaylee Skylyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Beautifull tanks there!

Veryvery well done. I love the alpha at the office. As well I love the back of the shrimp tank, all that moss on the back. I'll have to try that...if I ever get my hair algae under control.









~Kaylee~

~Kaylee~ 
   ~ "What we do in life echoes in eternity."​


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

The shrimp tank is very small, about 15 x 8 cm with a 11W clip light. I don't think you will get any hair algae other than normal algaes growing on the tank wall.









anyway :

Tanks in cubicle



















Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## IIIUSION (Jul 19, 2003)

hi! where do u get your supply of moss? I can seem to find any where i am staying...


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

where do u live? I am in Singapore.

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

That looks like christmas moss. Nature Aquarium has that as well as the stainless steel mesh that you see in the pics .. it's opposite thomson medical center ..

Have a 1ft tank in the office .. same moss on mesh but horizontally on the substrate .. but tearing it down today ..


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

I guess its probably taiwan moss. 

Anyway, updated my 3ft @ home. Did a rescape a month ago after gotten couple pots of bolbitis. Had washed my filter too throughly and now, bateria bloom.

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

More updates on my shrimp tank and office tanks. See first post.

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi lorba, check your private post...








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

A minor update to my 3ft, removed an overgrown E. oriental and replaced with a lot more cryptocorynes.

Tank Folder Click here to access the pbase photo folder.















































Plants I have are :
- Bolbitis
- java ferns, narrow
- xmas / java moss
- echinodorus (tenellus, parviflora 'tropica')
- polygum sp
- Lagenandra thwaitesii
- cryptocoryne (wendtii, wendtii 'tropica', costata, griffithii, beckettii, willisii, balansae, spiralis, tonkinensis, lingua, cordata var siamensis, cordata var blassii, parva, pontederiifolia, retrospiralis)

I tried nurii but they just melted away..

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.

[This message was edited by lorba on Fri November 21 2003 at 10:24 PM.]

[This message was edited by lorba on Fri November 21 2003 at 10:25 PM.]


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Very nice-- tenellus and moss is a favorite combo of mine.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

beautiful tank. keep it up!


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

thanks for the kind comment.

The tenellus lawn are always cut back once a fortnight to make it look compact. I guess the loose mosses and riccia that grew among the lawn helps it to give it a more natural feeling too.

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Great update Lorba.

I just love those frameless tanks with rounded corners. Your aquascape definitely improved.

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

thk Jay









Its actually sort of a dumping ground for my crypts collection, I just love them!!

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

what is the crypt group on the very right?
my guess is wendtii?

and the crypt group on the right side that is a bright green?
my guess is willisii??


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

The group is a mixture Cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica' and some beckettii.

I have quite a bit of willisii, but they are hidden by the moss mould on the left. The right bright green plant is actually Lagenandra thwaitesii. I guess they don't like bright light, have not seen them growing or recovering since i planted them 2 weeks ago.

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Some more updates to my 3ft. Did a minor rescaping and accomodation of more java ferns on both sides of the tank.

Click here to access the Tank Folder


































































































Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's beautiful! It's the exact effect I was going for with my discus tank, but was unable to achieve it. Your design fits perfectly with those Cardinal Tetras. Wonderful aquascape!


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Phil, thanks for the compliment.









I think mine is rather packed for discus, unless, of course, I can extend another 2 - 3 ft on the right. Dream on!!

Anyway, if you noticed the immature glosso foreground.. I was actually inspired by your AGA entry. Cut up the tenellus once I reached home from work









Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

Lorba,

Tank is looking better and better. I was just thinking about this tank having dark substrate instead of brown.

Great job.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------

